# [gnome 3.18] mis a jour bloqué par libgdata (resolu)

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

Gnome 3.18 est sortie et je n'arrive pas à lancer la mise à jour car deux paquets posent problèmes :

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/libgdata:0

  (dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.4-r1:0/22::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.13.3:=[crypt,gnome-online-accounts,introspection] required by (gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.18.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                 ^^^^^ ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                  

  (dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.3:0/22::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.15.2:0/22=[gnome] required by (net-misc/gnome-online-miners-3.14.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.15.2:0=[gnome] required by (net-misc/gnome-online-miners-3.14.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                  ^^^^^   
```

Mon make.conf est le suivant :

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l5"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ "

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

#SYNC="rsync://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

USE="weather networkmanager gnome-keyring python_targets_python3_4 ffmpeg -libav tracker gles2 egl opengl firefox-bookmarks introspection gusb scanner resolvconf pulseaudio vala autoipd systemd barcode -python_targets_python2_7 threads session minizip gtk gtk3 ntfsprogs openssl nss python cdda snmp static-ppds fax pop gconf dri pidgin gallium -bluetooth hpijs weather-metar weather-xoap vim-syntax audacious \

     samba applet smbclient nsplugin sqlite kpathsea v4l emerald dvi mdnsresponder-compat \

     imagemagick sse sse2 mmx mp4 aac apm alsa bash-completion \

     fat ntfs acpi cairo css evo exif ppds pdf lame lm_sensors jpeg jpeg2k \

     bzip2 wavpack hal ogg encode mad sdl scanner \

     spell mp3 vorbis xml gstreamer gimp gif v4l2 a52 acl \

     avahi caps usb mpeg flac hddtemp matroska \

     musepack theora win32codecs xosd xvid linguas_fr png consolekit X gnome \

     cups cdr dvdr nls truetype userlocales unicode type1 cleartype \

     corefonts"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn info error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/data2/portage"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

SANE_BACKENDS="hp hp3500 hp3900 hp4200 hp5400 hp5590 hpljm1005 hpsj5s"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 pypy1_9 jython2_5"

# Set PORTDIR for backward compatibility with various tools:

#   gentoo-bashcomp - bug #478444

#   euse - bug #474574

#   euses and ufed - bug #478318

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu efi-32 pc"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

```

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.Last edited by mcsky2 on Fri Mar 18, 2016 9:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Le message te demande d'ajouter des flags USE sur certains paquets.

En l'occurence, le flag "gnome".

Je te conseille de mettre ce flag globalement dans ton fichier make.conf, voire mieux : passer à un profile "gnome".

----------

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

Mon profile est default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

et le "gnome" est bien dans mon make.conf

----------

## mcsky2

Quand j'installe gnome-online-miners à la fin de l'installation j'ai :

```
!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: media-video/cheese-3.16.1

 *  - /usr/lib/libcheese.so.7

 *  - /usr/lib/libcheese.so.7.0.39

 *      used by /usr/bin/gnome-control-center (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.16.3)

 *  - /usr/lib/libcheese-gtk.so.23

 *  - /usr/lib/libcheese-gtk.so.23.1.23

 *      used by /usr/bin/gnome-control-center (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.16.3)

>>> package: gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.16.5

 *  - /usr/lib/libcamel-1.2.so.52

 *  - /usr/lib/libcamel-1.2.so.52.0.0

 *  - /usr/lib/evolution-data-server/libedbus-private.so

 *  - /usr/lib/libebook-contacts-1.2.so.1

 *  - /usr/lib/libebook-contacts-1.2.so.1.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib/folks/43/backends/ofono/ofono.so (dev-libs/folks-0.11.1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/libfolks-eds.so.25.18.1 (dev-libs/folks-0.11.1)

 *  - /usr/lib/libedataserver-1.2.so.20

 *  - /usr/lib/libedataserver-1.2.so.20.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib/folks/43/backends/eds/eds.so (dev-libs/folks-0.11.1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/libfolks-eds.so.25.18.1 (dev-libs/folks-0.11.1)

 *      used by /usr/libexec/gnome-shell-calendar-server (gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.16.4)

 *  - /usr/lib/libedata-book-1.2.so.25

 *  - /usr/lib/libedata-book-1.2.so.25.0.0

 *  - /usr/lib/libebook-1.2.so.16

 *  - /usr/lib/libebook-1.2.so.16.3.1

 *      used by /usr/lib/libfolks-eds.so.25.18.1 (dev-libs/folks-0.11.1)

 *  - /usr/lib/libebackend-1.2.so.10

 *  - /usr/lib/libebackend-1.2.so.10.0.0

 *  - /usr/lib/libecal-1.2.so.18

 *  - /usr/lib/libecal-1.2.so.18.0.0

 *      used by /usr/libexec/gnome-shell-calendar-server (gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.16.4)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Désinstalle temporairement libgdata, qui va remonter avec les bonnes options

----------

## mcsky2

Déja fait

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 

Tu as lancé le emerge @preserved-rebuild?

Peux tu poster la sortie complète de emrge -uDNvp @world

----------

## mcsky2

Pour le premier j'ai :

```

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/glib-2.46.2-r2 [2.44.1-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.46.0 [1.44.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.46.0 [1.44.0]

[blocks b      ] <dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.46.0 ("<dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.46.0" is blocking dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.46.0)

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/cogl-1.22.0-r2 [1.20.0] VIDEO_CARDS="-fglrx%" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.18.2 [3.16.2]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/clutter-1.24.2 [1.22.4]

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.18.4 [3.16.4.1]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.3  USE="gnome introspection vala -debug -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.18.5  USE="berkdb gnome-online-accounts gtk introspection ipv6 ldap vala weather -api-doc-extras -kerberos {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-wm/mutter-3.18.2-r1 [3.16.4]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.17 [0.2.14]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/folks-0.11.2 [0.11.1]

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/gnome-online-miners-3.14.3-r1 

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/gnome-photos-3.18.2 [3.16.3]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.18.3 [3.16.4] USE="nls%*" PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_5)" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/cheese-3.18.1-r1  USE="introspection {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.18.2 [3.16.3]

[blocks B      ] <dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.46.2 ("<dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.46.2" is blocking dev-libs/glib-2.46.2-r2)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

gnome-base/gnome-desktop:3

  (gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.18.2:3/12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.17.4:3= required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.18.2:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                         ^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                       

  (gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.16.2:3/10::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.91.2:3/10= required by (media-gfx/eog-3.16.3:1/1::gentoo, installed)

                                     ^^^^^^                                                                                              

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.
```

et tout plein de messages du style :

```
 (dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.44.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-util/gdbus-codegen required by (media-video/cheese-3.18.1-r1:0/8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-util/gdbus-codegen required by (gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.18.2:3/12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-util/gdbus-codegen required by (gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.18.5:0/54::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.30.0 required by (net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.18.4:0/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-libs/glib-2.46.2-r2:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.44.0:2[dbus] required by (gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.18.2:3/12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.40:2 required by (games-board/iagno-3.16.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.39.1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.39.1:2[abi_x86_32(-)]) required by (net-libs/glib-networking-2.44.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.36:2 required by (dev-libs/gjs-1.44.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.28:2 required by (media-sound/gnome-music-3.16.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.569:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30:2 required by (gnome-extra/gnome-search-tool-3.6.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.22:2 required by (app-arch/gcab-0.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.4.5:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.46:2 required by (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.46.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (dev-dotnet/glib-sharp-2.12.10:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.35.1:2[dbus] required by (media-gfx/gnome-screenshot-3.16.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)
```

----------

## mcsky2

Pour le emerge, j'ai :

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/vala-common-0.30.1::gentoo [0.28.1::gentoo] 2 664 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/IO-stringy-2.111.0::gentoo [2.110.0-r1::gentoo] 41 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.46.2::gentoo [2.44.1::gentoo] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3 (-python3_5)" 7 173 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/glib-2.46.2-r2:2::gentoo [2.44.1-r1:2::gentoo] USE="dbus (mime) xattr -debug (-fam) (-selinux) -static-libs -systemtap {-test} -utils" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 1 886 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.3:2::gentoo [2.9.2-r4:2::gentoo] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -examples -icu -lzma -static-libs {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3 (-python3_5)" 5 349 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-fonts/cantarell-0.0.24::gentoo [0.0.18.1::gentoo] USE="X" 352 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.11:0.6::gentoo [0.6.9:0.6::gentoo] USE="{-test}" 467 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/iso-codes-3.65::gentoo [3.63::gentoo] LINGUAS="fr -af -am -ar -as -ast -az -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -br -bs -byn -ca -crh -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fo -ga -gez -gl -gu -haw -he -hi -hr -hu -hy -ia -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn -ko -kok -ku -lt -lv -mi -mk -ml -mn -mr -ms -mt -nb -ne -nl -nn -nso -oc -or -pa -pl -ps -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -si -sk -sl -so -sq -sr -sr@latin -sv -sw -ta -te -th -ti -tig -tk -tl -tr -tt -tt@iqtelif -ug -uk -ve -vi -wa -wal -wo -xh -zh_CN -zh_HK -zh_TW -zu" 3 645 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-common-3.18.0:3::gentoo [3.14.0-r1:3::gentoo] USE="autoconf-archive" 153 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libsigc++-2.6.2:2::gentoo [2.4.1:2::gentoo] USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 3 372 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-3.18.1::gentoo [3.16.1::gentoo] USE="{-test}" 13 881 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/btparser-0.26:0/2::gentoo [0.25:0/2::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 552 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/glibmm-2.46.3:2::gentoo [2.44.0:2::gentoo] USE="-debug -doc -examples {-test}" 6 320 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/yelp-xsl-3.18.1::gentoo [3.16.1::gentoo] 553 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.18.0::gentoo [3.16.0::gentoo] 14 737 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/yelp-tools-3.18.0::gentoo [3.16.1::gentoo] 206 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/ruby-2.1.7:2.1::gentoo [2.1.6-r1:2.1::gentoo] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl -debug -doc -examples -rubytests -socks5 -xemacs" 9 154 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p647-r1:2.0::gentoo [2.0.0_p645:2.0::gentoo] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl -debug -doc -examples -rubytests -socks5 -xemacs" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" 8 110 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-ruby/rubygems-2.6.1::gentoo [2.4.8::gentoo] USE="-server {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21 -ruby22 -ruby23% (-ruby19%)" 467 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/rdoc-4.2.0::gentoo [4.0.1-r2::gentoo] USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21 (-ruby22) (-ruby19%)" 718 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libinput-1.1.5:0/10::gentoo [1.1.0:0/10::gentoo] USE="{-test}" 789 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/cairomm-1.12.0-r1::gentoo [1.10.0-r1::gentoo] USE="X%* svg (-aqua) -doc" 772 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.5.9:0/6::gentoo [2.5.8:0/6::gentoo] USE="exif jpeg nls -doc -examples -gd -serial" CAMERAS="ptp2 -adc65 -agfa_cl20 -aox -ax203 -barbie -canon -casio_qv -clicksmart310 -digigr8 -digita -dimagev -dimera3500 -directory -enigma13 -fuji -gsmart300 -hp215 -iclick -jamcam -jd11 -jl2005a -jl2005c -kodak_dc120 -kodak_dc210 -kodak_dc240 -kodak_dc3200 -kodak_ez200 -konica -konica_qm150 -largan -lg_gsm -mars -mustek -panasonic_coolshot -panasonic_dc1000 -panasonic_dc1580 -panasonic_l859 -pccam300 -pccam600 -pentax -polaroid_pdc320 -polaroid_pdc640 -polaroid_pdc700 -ricoh -ricoh_g3 -samsung -sierra -sipix_blink2 -sipix_web2 -smal -sonix -sony_dscf1 -sony_dscf55 -soundvision -spca50x -sq905 -st2205 -stv0674 -stv0680 -sx330z -topfield -toshiba_pdrm11 -tp6801" 6 802 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-boot/grub-2.02_beta2-r9:2/2.02_beta2-r9::gentoo [2.02_beta2-r8:2/2::gentoo] USE="fonts multislot nls sdl themes truetype -debug -device-mapper -doc -efiemu (-libzfs) -mount -static {-test}" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-32 emu pc -coreboot -efi-64 -ieee1275 -loongson -multiboot -qemu -qemu-mips -uboot -xen" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.46.0::gentoo [1.44.0::gentoo] 1 328 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.46.0::gentoo [1.44.0::gentoo] USE="cairo -doctool {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] <dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.46.0 ("<dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.46.0" is blocking dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.46.0)

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/atk-2.18.0::gentoo [2.16.0-r1::gentoo] USE="introspection nls {-test}" 672 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/harfbuzz-1.1.3:0/0.9.18::gentoo [0.9.41:0/0.9.18::gentoo] USE="cairo glib graphite icu introspection truetype -fontconfig -static-libs {-test}" 1 265 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.18.3:2::gentoo [2.16.0:2::gentoo] USE="X introspection" 441 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgusb-0.2.8::gentoo [0.2.7::gentoo] USE="introspection vala -static-libs" 283 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gstreamer-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] USE="caps%* introspection nls orc {-test}" 3 470 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.18.1::gentoo [3.16.1::gentoo] USE="introspection" 561 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pygobject-3.18.2:3::gentoo [3.16.2:3::gentoo] USE="cairo threads -examples {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3 (-python3_5)" 714 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.32.0:2/10::gentoo [2.30.0:2/10::gentoo] USE="introspection -debug" 650 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.13.3-r1:3::gentoo [3.13.3:3::gentoo] USE="introspection -debug {-test}" 396 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/pango-1.38.1::gentoo [1.36.8-r1::gentoo] USE="X introspection -debug {-test}" 1 023 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.18.4::gentoo [3.16.7::gentoo] 310 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.18.1:2::gentoo [2.16.0-r1:2::gentoo] USE="{-test}" 285 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/atkmm-2.24.2::gentoo [2.22.7-r1::gentoo] USE="-doc" 830 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.46.1::gentoo [2.44.0::gentoo] USE="gnome libproxy ssl -smartcard {-test}" 370 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pyatspi-2.18.0::gentoo [2.16.0::gentoo] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3 (-python3_5)" 292 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gom-0.3.2::gentoo [0.3.1::gentoo] USE="introspection python%* -debug (-test%)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4%* (-python3_5)" 401 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.13:2::gentoo [2.40.11:2::gentoo] USE="introspection vala -tools" 540 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] USE="X alsa introspection nls ogg orc pango theora vorbis -ivorbis" 2 771 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/cogl-1.22.0-r2:1.0/20::gentoo [1.20.0:1.0/20::gentoo] USE="gles2 introspection kms opengl pango -debug -examples (-gstreamer) {-test} -wayland" VIDEO_CARDS="-fglrx%" 1 616 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.38.1:1.4::gentoo [2.36.0:1.4::gentoo] USE="-doc" 771 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.29:2::gentoo [2.24.28-r1:2::gentoo] USE="cups introspection vim-syntax (-aqua) -debug -examples {-test} -xinerama" 12 836 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme-3.18.0::gentoo [3.16.2.2::gentoo] USE="branding" 18 599 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] USE="nls orc" 3 119 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] USE="nls orc" 840 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] USE="udev" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-wavpack-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] USE="orc" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.24.4-r3:2.4::gentoo [2.24.4-r2:2.4::gentoo] USE="-doc -examples {-test}" 10 022 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vpx-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-jpeg-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/libsecret-0.18.4::gentoo [0.18.3::gentoo] USE="crypt introspection vala -debug {-test}" 488 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gconf-3.2.6-r4:2::gentoo [3.2.6-r3:2::gentoo] USE="introspection ldap policykit -debug" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 1 524 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-print/cups-pk-helper-0.2.6::gentoo [0.2.5::gentoo] 159 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-block/gparted-0.25.0::gentoo [0.24.0::gentoo] USE="fat ntfs policykit -btrfs -dmraid -f2fs -hfs -jfs -kde -mdadm -reiser4 -reiserfs -xfs" 3 165 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.18.7:3::gentoo [3.16.7:3::gentoo] USE="X colord cups introspection vim-syntax (-aqua) -broadway -cloudprint -debug -examples {-test} -wayland -xinerama" 16 422 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/gcr-3.18.0:0/1::gentoo [3.16.0:0/1::gentoo] USE="gtk introspection vala -debug {-test}" 1 281 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/clutter-1.24.2:1.0::gentoo [1.22.4:1.0::gentoo] USE="X egl gtk introspection (-aqua) -debug -doc {-test} -wayland" 5 220 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.18.2:3/12::gentoo [3.16.2:3/10::gentoo] USE="introspection -debug {-test}" 1 066 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] USE="X egl gtk%* introspection nls opengl orc -gles2 {-test%} -vcd% -vnc -wayland" 4 119 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-3.18.2:3.0/3::gentoo [3.16.1:3.0/3::gentoo] USE="introspection vala -glade {-test}" 1 287 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3.18.0::gentoo [3.16.2::gentoo] USE="gtk" 2 800 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/vte-0.42.4:2.91::gentoo [0.40.2:2.91::gentoo] USE="crypt introspection vala -debug -glade" 907 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libwnck-3.14.1:3::gentoo [3.14.0:3::gentoo] USE="introspection startup-notification -tools" 668 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libpeas-1.16.0::gentoo [1.14.0-r1::gentoo] USE="gtk python -glade -jit -lua {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3 (-python3_5)" 537 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/zenity-3.18.1.1::gentoo [3.16.3::gentoo] USE="libnotify -debug {-test} -webkit*" 3 790 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/baobab-3.18.1::gentoo [3.16.1::gentoo] 863 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.18.2:2.90::gentoo [3.16.2:2.90::gentoo] USE="introspection vala -cjk -debug {-test}" 1 984 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto-3.8.2-r1::gentoo [3.8.2::gentoo] USE="-debug (-introspection%*)" 335 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/vino-3.18.1::gentoo [3.16.0-r1::gentoo] USE="crypt gnome-keyring ipv6 jpeg ssl telepathy zlib -debug -zeroconf" 749 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/dconf-editor-3.18.2::gentoo [3.16.1::gentoo] 250 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-dicts/gnome-dictionary-3.18.1:0/9::gentoo [3.16.2:0/8::gentoo] USE="introspection ipv6 -debug" 845 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/gtkspell-3.0.7:3/0::gentoo [3.0.4:3/0::gentoo] USE="introspection vala" 438 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.18.0-r1:3.0::gentoo [3.16.0:3.0::gentoo] USE="X (-aqua) -doc -examples {-test} -wayland" 11 585 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.18.3::gentoo [3.16.0-r1::gentoo] USE="caps filecaps pam ssh-agent -debug (-selinux) {-test}" 1 177 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/clutter-gtk-1.6.6-r1:1.0::gentoo [1.6.2:1.0::gentoo] USE="X%* gtk%* introspection -debug -examples -wayland%" 319 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/clutter-gst-3.0.16:3.0::gentoo [3.0.14:3.0::gentoo] USE="X%* introspection udev%* -debug -examples" 397 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-accessibility/caribou-0.4.20::gentoo [0.4.19::gentoo] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 406 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5-r1:1.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] USE="orc" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/gnome-font-viewer-3.16.2::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.18.2::gentoo [3.16.0::gentoo] USE="X systemd" 863 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-calculator-3.18.3::gentoo [3.16.2::gentoo] 1 309 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/eog-3.18.2:1::gentoo [3.16.3:1::gentoo] USE="exif introspection jpeg lcms svg tiff -debug -xmp" 4 227 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/gspell-0.1.2::gentoo  USE="introspection vala" 347 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/libsoup-2.52.2:2.4::gentoo [2.50.0:2.4::gentoo] USE="introspection samba ssl vala%* -debug {-test}" 1 723 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/appstream-glib-0.5.9:0/8::gentoo [0.5.0:0/8::gentoo] USE="introspection nls" 1 825 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/geoclue-2.4.1:2.0::gentoo [2.2.0:2.0::gentoo] USE="introspection%* modemmanager -zeroconf%" 380 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.52.2:2.4::gentoo [2.50.0:2.4::gentoo] USE="introspection -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-3.10.6:0/18::gentoo [3.10.5:0/18::gentoo] USE="crypt introspection quvi -archive {-test}" 1 569 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/gssdp-0.14.14:0/3::gentoo [0.14.11:0/3::gentoo] USE="gtk introspection" 292 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libchamplain-0.12.12:0.12::gentoo [0.12.11:0.12::gentoo] USE="gtk introspection vala -debug" 591 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/seahorse-3.18.0::gentoo [3.16.0-r1::gentoo] USE="ldap -debug -zeroconf" 1 519 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/libosinfo-0.3.0::gentoo [0.2.12::gentoo] USE="introspection vala {-test}" 1 774 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/grilo-0.2.15:0.2/1::gentoo [0.2.12:0.2/1::gentoo] USE="gtk introspection network playlist vala -examples {-test}" 613 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.7:4/37::gentoo [2.8.5:4/37::gentoo] USE="(X) egl geoloc gnome-keyring%* gstreamer introspection jit nsplugin%* opengl spell webgl (-aqua) -coverage -doc -gles2 {-test} (-wayland) (-libsecret%*)" 10 731 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/gupnp-0.20.16:0/4::gentoo [0.20.14:0/4::gentoo] USE="introspection networkmanager -connman" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 398 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.18.0::gentoo [3.16.1::gentoo] USE="{-test}" 424 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/lightsoff-3.18.0::gentoo [3.16.1.1::gentoo] 1 910 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-board/gnome-chess-3.18.0::gentoo [3.16.2::gentoo] 2 715 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/gnome-tetravex-3.18.0::gentoo [3.16.0::gentoo] 2 143 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/gnome-sudoku-3.18.2::gentoo [3.16.0::gentoo] 2 986 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/swell-foop-3.18.1::gentoo [3.16.2::gentoo] 2 276 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-board/gnome-mahjongg-3.18.0::gentoo [3.16.2::gentoo] 3 995 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-board/gnome-mines-3.18.2::gentoo [3.16.1::gentoo] 3 119 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/gnome-klotski-3.18.2::gentoo [3.16.2::gentoo] 1 746 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/hitori-3.16.2::gentoo [3.16.1::gentoo] 500 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-board/tali-3.18.0::gentoo [3.16.2::gentoo] 2 722 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/five-or-more-3.18.0::gentoo [3.16.1::gentoo] 3 107 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/epiphany-3.18.4::gentoo [3.16.3::gentoo] USE="nss -debug {-test} (-jit%*)" 2 983 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/yelp-3.18.1-r1::gentoo [3.16.1::gentoo] 1 354 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.18.4:0/1::gentoo [3.16.4.1:0/1::gentoo] USE="gnome introspection -debug -kerberos" 1 353 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.26.3::gentoo [1.24.2-r1::gentoo] USE="cdda gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gtk http samba systemd udev udisks -afp -archive -bluray -fuse -google% -gphoto2 -ios -mtp -nfs {-test} -zeroconf" 1 643 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.4-r1:0/22::gentoo  USE="crypt gnome-online-accounts introspection vala -debug -static-libs {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.3:0/22::gentoo  USE="gnome introspection vala -debug -static-libs {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-core-libs-3.18.0:3.0::gentoo [3.16.0:3.0::gentoo] USE="cups python" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/gedit-3.18.3::gentoo [3.16.4::gentoo] USE="introspection python spell vala {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 -python3_3 (-python3_5)" 2 865 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgweather-3.18.1:2/3-6::gentoo [3.16.1:2/3-6::gentoo] USE="introspection vala -glade" 3 351 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.18.5:0/54::gentoo  USE="berkdb gnome-online-accounts gtk introspection ipv6 ldap vala weather -api-doc-extras -kerberos {-test}" 5 288 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-weather-3.18.1::gentoo [3.16.2.1::gentoo] USE="{-test}" 5 233 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/pulseaudio-8.0::gentoo [7.1::gentoo] USE="X alsa alsa-plugin asyncns caps dbus gdbm glib gnome gtk ipv6 orc qt4 ssl systemd tcpd udev webrtc-aec -bluetooth -doc -equalizer -jack (-libressl) -libsamplerate -lirc -native-headset (-neon) -ofono-headset (-oss) -realtime (-selinux) -sox (-system-wide) {-test} -xen -zeroconf" 1 483 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse-0.10.31-r2:0.10::gentoo [0.10.31-r1:0.10::gentoo] 2 674 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.18.2::gentoo [3.16.3::gentoo] USE="colord cups networkmanager policykit short-touchpad-timeout udev -debug (-openrc-force) -smartcard {-test} -wayland" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3 (-python3_5)" 1 589 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/cheese-3.18.1-r1:0/8::gentoo  USE="introspection {-test}" 1 787 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-wm/mutter-3.18.2-r1::gentoo [3.16.4::gentoo] USE="introspection kms -debug {-test} -wayland" 1 435 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-arcade/gnome-nibbles-3.18.2::gentoo [3.16.1::gentoo] 1 604 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-arcade/gnome-robots-3.18.1::gentoo [3.16.1::gentoo] 1 589 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/gnome-screenshot-3.18.0::gentoo [3.16.2::gentoo] 276 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-board/four-in-a-row-3.18.2::gentoo [3.16.2::gentoo] 1 888 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/gnome-taquin-3.18.2::gentoo [3.16.1::gentoo] 5 399 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/quadrapassel-3.18.0::gentoo [3.16.1::gentoo] 1 682 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/vinagre-3.18.2::gentoo [3.16.1::gentoo] USE="ssh telepathy -rdp -spice -zeroconf" 801 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] mail-client/evolution-3.18.5.1:2.0::gentoo  USE="bogofilter crypt ldap spell ssl weather -highlight -map -spamassassin" 11 785 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] games-board/iagno-3.18.2::gentoo [3.16.1::gentoo] 1 823 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-color-manager-3.18.0::gentoo [3.16.0::gentoo] USE="(-packagekit) -raw {-test}" 2 586 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-session-3.18.1.2::gentoo [3.16.0::gentoo] USE="ipv6 systemd -debug -doc (-gconf%*)" 741 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-libav-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5-r2:1.0::gentoo] USE="orc -libav" 7 521 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.4.5:1.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.18.3.1::gentoo [3.16.2::gentoo] USE="fat gnome systemd" 1 432 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.0-r2:1.0::gentoo] USE="X a52 aac alsa cdda dts dvd ffmpeg flac lame mp3 mpeg ogg pulseaudio theora v4l vorbis wavpack x264 -dv -dvb -http -jack -libass -libvisual -mms -modplug% -opus -oss -taglib -vaapi% -vcd -vpx" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/banshee-2.6.2::gentoo [2.6.1::gentoo] USE="aac bpm cdda encode udev web -daap -doc -ipod -karma -mtp {-test} -youtube" 3 294 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/latexila-3.18.2::gentoo [3.16.2::gentoo] USE="introspection latexmk -rubber" 1 070 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/tracker-1.6.1:0/100::gentoo [1.4.1:0/100::gentoo] USE="exif ffmpeg firefox-bookmarks flac gif gtk iso jpeg miner-fs mp3 nautilus networkmanager pdf tiff upower vorbis xml -cue (-eds) -gsf -gstreamer -iptc -libav -playlist -rss -stemmer {-test} -thunderbird -upnp-av -xmp -xps" 4 791 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/nautilus-tracker-tags-1.6.1::gentoo [1.4.1::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.17:0.2::gentoo [0.2.14:0.2::gentoo] USE="dvd gnome-online-accounts tracker upnp-av vimeo youtube -daap -flickr -freebox (-lua) -subtitles -thetvdb (-pocket%)" 1 013 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/folks-0.11.2:0/25::gentoo [0.11.1:0/25::gentoo] USE="eds telepathy tracker -bluetooth -debug {-test} -utils -zeitgeist" 1 895 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-contacts-3.18.1::gentoo  USE="v4l" 767 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/gnome-photos-3.18.2::gentoo [3.16.3::gentoo] USE="{-test}" 748 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/gnome-music-3.18.2::gentoo [3.16.2::gentoo] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 -python3_3 (-python3_5)" 1 510 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-im/empathy-3.12.11::gentoo  USE="geoloc gnome gnome-online-accounts map spell v4l -debug {-test}" 5 030 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/nautilus-3.18.5::gentoo [3.16.2::gentoo] USE="exif gnome introspection previewer tracker (-packagekit) (-selinux) -sendto {-test} -xmp" 3 271 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/evince-3.18.2:0/evd3.4-evv3.3::gentoo [3.16.1:0/evd3.4-evv3.3::gentoo] USE="dvi gnome gnome-keyring%* gstreamer%* introspection nautilus nsplugin postscript tiff -debug -djvu -t1lib -xps (-libsecret%*)" 3 086 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-cdr/brasero-3.12.1-r1:0/3.1::gentoo [3.12.1:0/3.1::gentoo] USE="css introspection libburn mp3 nautilus tracker (-packagekit) -playlist {-test}" 3 598 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/file-roller-3.16.4-r1::gentoo [3.16.4::gentoo] USE="nautilus (-packagekit)" 1 380 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-user-share-3.18.0::gentoo [3.14.2::gentoo] USE="(-bluetooth%)" 369 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/totem-3.18.1::gentoo [3.16.4::gentoo] USE="introspection nautilus python -debug -lirc {-test} -zeitgeist" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 3 099 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/sushi-3.18.0::gentoo [3.16.0::gentoo] USE="-office" 288 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/sound-juicer-3.18.1::gentoo [3.16.1::gentoo] USE="flac vorbis -debug {-test}" 801 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.18.2-r1::gentoo  2 244 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/nm-applet-1.0.10::gentoo [1.0.6::gentoo] USE="introspection -bluetooth -modemmanager" 1 342 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.18.2:2::gentoo [3.16.3:2::gentoo] USE="colord cups gnome-online-accounts i18n networkmanager v4l -bluetooth -debug -kerberos -wayland" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 6 947 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.18.3::gentoo [3.16.4::gentoo] USE="networkmanager nls%* -bluetooth (-openrc-force) (-i18n%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 -python3_3 (-python3_5)" 1 554 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gdm-3.18.2::gentoo [3.16.4::gentoo] USE="branding introspection ipv6 tcpd -accessibility -audit -debug -fprint -plymouth (-selinux) -smartcard {-test} -wayland -xinerama (-systemd%*)" 1 538 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.18.1-r1::gentoo [3.16.2::gentoo] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 247 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-3.18.2::gentoo [3.16.2-r2::gentoo] USE="gnome-shell nautilus -debug -vanilla" 1 794 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.18.0:3.0::gentoo [3.16.0:3.0::gentoo] USE="cdr cups -bluetooth" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-shell-extensions-3.18.3::gentoo [3.16.2::gentoo] USE="-examples" 229 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.18.0:3.0::gentoo [3.16.0:3.0::gentoo] USE="games share shotwell tracker" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-3.18.0:2.0::gentoo [3.16.0:2.0::gentoo] USE="cdr classic cups extras -accessibility -bluetooth" 0 KiB

Total: 183 packages (173 upgrades, 10 new), Size of downloads: 395 149 KiB

Conflict: 1 block

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/libgdata:0

  (dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.4-r1:0/22::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.13.3:=[crypt,gnome-online-accounts,introspection] required by (gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.18.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                 ^^^^^ ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                  

  (dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.3:0/22::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.15.2:0/22=[gnome] required by (net-misc/gnome-online-miners-3.14.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.15.2:0=[gnome] required by (net-misc/gnome-online-miners-3.14.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                  ^^^^^                                                                                                                 

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.
```

----------

## k-root

Hello,

emerge  -C net-misc/gnome-online-miners   , puis le reinstaller apres ton update ...  emerge --update --newuse --deep -p @world

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> et tout plein de messages du style
> 
> 

 

.. idem

----------

## mcsky2

Premiere commande :

```
* This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

 net-misc/gnome-online-miners

    selected: 3.14.3-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: =net-misc/gnome-online-miners-3.14.3-r1

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging (1 of 1) net-misc/gnome-online-miners-3.14.3-r1...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: media-video/cheese-3.16.1

 *  - /usr/lib/libcheese.so.7

 *  - /usr/lib/libcheese.so.7.0.39

 *      used by /usr/bin/gnome-control-center (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.16.3)

 *  - /usr/lib/libcheese-gtk.so.23

 *  - /usr/lib/libcheese-gtk.so.23.1.23

 *      used by /usr/bin/gnome-control-center (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.16.3)

>>> package: gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.16.5

 *  - /usr/lib/libcamel-1.2.so.52

 *  - /usr/lib/libcamel-1.2.so.52.0.0

 *  - /usr/lib/evolution-data-server/libedbus-private.so

 *  - /usr/lib/libebook-contacts-1.2.so.1

 *  - /usr/lib/libebook-contacts-1.2.so.1.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib/folks/43/backends/ofono/ofono.so (dev-libs/folks-0.11.1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/libfolks-eds.so.25.18.1 (dev-libs/folks-0.11.1)

 *  - /usr/lib/libedataserver-1.2.so.20

 *  - /usr/lib/libedataserver-1.2.so.20.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib/folks/43/backends/eds/eds.so (dev-libs/folks-0.11.1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/libfolks-eds.so.25.18.1 (dev-libs/folks-0.11.1)

 *      used by /usr/libexec/gnome-shell-calendar-server (gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.16.4)

 *  - /usr/lib/libedata-book-1.2.so.25

 *  - /usr/lib/libedata-book-1.2.so.25.0.0

 *  - /usr/lib/libebook-1.2.so.16

 *  - /usr/lib/libebook-1.2.so.16.3.1

 *      used by /usr/lib/libfolks-eds.so.25.18.1 (dev-libs/folks-0.11.1)

 *  - /usr/lib/libebackend-1.2.so.10

 *  - /usr/lib/libebackend-1.2.so.10.0.0

 *  - /usr/lib/libecal-1.2.so.18

 *  - /usr/lib/libecal-1.2.so.18.0.0

 *      used by /usr/libexec/gnome-shell-calendar-server (gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.16.4)

>>> package: dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.3

 *  - /usr/lib/libgdata.so.22

 *  - /usr/lib/libgdata.so.22.1.1

 *      used by /usr/bin/gnome-photos (media-gfx/gnome-photos-3.16.3)

 *      used by /usr/lib/grilo-0.2/libgrlyoutube.so (media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.14)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

Deuxieme commande :

```

hese are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/vala-common-0.30.1 [0.28.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/IO-stringy-2.111.0 [2.110.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.46.2 [2.44.1] PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_5)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/glib-2.46.2-r2 [2.44.1-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.3 [2.9.2-r4]

[ebuild     U  ] media-fonts/cantarell-0.0.24 [0.0.18.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.11 [0.6.9]

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/iso-codes-3.65 [3.63]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-common-3.18.0 [3.14.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libsigc++-2.6.2 [2.4.1]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-3.18.1 [3.16.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/btparser-0.26 [0.25]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/glibmm-2.46.3 [2.44.0]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/yelp-xsl-3.18.1 [3.16.1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.18.0 [3.16.0]

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/yelp-tools-3.18.0 [3.16.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/ruby-2.1.7 [2.1.6-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p647-r1 [2.0.0_p645]

[ebuild     U ~] dev-ruby/rubygems-2.6.1 [2.4.8] RUBY_TARGETS="-ruby23%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/rdoc-4.2.0 [4.0.1-r2] RUBY_TARGETS="(-ruby22)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libinput-1.1.5 [1.1.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/cairomm-1.12.0-r1 [1.10.0-r1] USE="X%* (-aqua)" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.5.9 [2.5.8]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-boot/grub-2.02_beta2-r9 [2.02_beta2-r8]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.46.0 [1.44.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.46.0 [1.44.0]

[blocks b      ] <dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.46.0 ("<dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.46.0" is blocking dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.46.0)

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/atk-2.18.0 [2.16.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/harfbuzz-1.1.3 [0.9.41]

[ebuild     U  ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.18.3 [2.16.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgusb-0.2.8 [0.2.7]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gstreamer-1.6.3 [1.4.5] USE="caps%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.18.1 [3.16.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pygobject-3.18.2 [3.16.2] PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_5)" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.32.0 [2.30.0]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.13.3-r1 [3.13.3]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/pango-1.38.1 [1.36.8-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.18.4 [3.16.7]

[ebuild     U  ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.18.1 [2.16.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/atkmm-2.24.2 [2.22.7-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.46.1 [2.44.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pyatspi-2.18.0 [2.16.0] PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_5)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gom-0.3.2 [0.3.1] USE="python%*" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4%* (-python3_5)" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.13 [2.40.11]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/cogl-1.22.0-r2 [1.20.0] VIDEO_CARDS="-fglrx%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.38.1 [2.36.0]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.29 [2.24.28-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme-3.18.0 [3.16.2.2]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-wavpack-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.24.4-r3 [2.24.4-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vpx-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-jpeg-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/libsecret-0.18.4 [0.18.3]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gconf-3.2.6-r4 [3.2.6-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] net-print/cups-pk-helper-0.2.6 [0.2.5]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-block/gparted-0.25.0 [0.24.0]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.18.7 [3.16.7]

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/gcr-3.18.0 [3.16.0]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/clutter-1.24.2 [1.22.4]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.18.2 [3.16.2]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.6.3 [1.4.5] USE="gtk%* {-test%} -vcd%" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-3.18.2 [3.16.1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3.18.0 [3.16.2]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/vte-0.42.4 [0.40.2]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libwnck-3.14.1 [3.14.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libpeas-1.16.0 [1.14.0-r1] PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_5)" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/zenity-3.18.1.1 [3.16.3] USE="-webkit*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/baobab-3.18.1 [3.16.1]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.18.2 [3.16.2]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto-3.8.2-r1 [3.8.2]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/vino-3.18.1 [3.16.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/dconf-editor-3.18.2 [3.16.1]

[ebuild     U  ] app-dicts/gnome-dictionary-3.18.1 [3.16.2]

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/gtkspell-3.0.7 [3.0.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.18.0-r1 [3.16.0]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.18.3 [3.16.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/clutter-gtk-1.6.6-r1 [1.6.2] USE="X%* gtk%* -wayland%" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/clutter-gst-3.0.16 [3.0.14] USE="X%* udev%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-accessibility/caribou-0.4.20 [0.4.19]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-1.6.3 [1.4.5-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/gnome-font-viewer-3.16.2 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.18.2 [3.16.0]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-calculator-3.18.3 [3.16.2]

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/eog-3.18.2 [3.16.3]

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/gspell-0.1.2  USE="introspection vala" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/libsoup-2.52.2 [2.50.0] USE="vala%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/appstream-glib-0.5.9 [0.5.0]

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/geoclue-2.4.1 [2.2.0] USE="introspection%* -zeroconf%" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.52.2 [2.50.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-3.10.6 [3.10.5]

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/gssdp-0.14.14 [0.14.11]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libchamplain-0.12.12 [0.12.11]

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/seahorse-3.18.0 [3.16.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/libosinfo-0.3.0 [0.2.12]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/grilo-0.2.15 [0.2.12]

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.7 [2.8.5] USE="gnome-keyring%* nsplugin%* (-aqua)" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/gupnp-0.20.16 [0.20.14]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.18.0 [3.16.1]

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/lightsoff-3.18.0 [3.16.1.1]

[ebuild     U  ] games-board/gnome-chess-3.18.0 [3.16.2]

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/gnome-tetravex-3.18.0 [3.16.0]

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/gnome-sudoku-3.18.2 [3.16.0]

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/swell-foop-3.18.1 [3.16.2]

[ebuild     U  ] games-board/gnome-mahjongg-3.18.0 [3.16.2]

[ebuild     U  ] games-board/gnome-mines-3.18.2 [3.16.1]

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/gnome-klotski-3.18.2 [3.16.2]

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/hitori-3.16.2 [3.16.1]

[ebuild     U  ] games-board/tali-3.18.0 [3.16.2]

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/five-or-more-3.18.0 [3.16.1]

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/epiphany-3.18.4 [3.16.3]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/yelp-3.18.1-r1 [3.16.1]

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.18.4 [3.16.4.1]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.26.3 [1.24.2-r1] USE="-google%" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.3  USE="gnome introspection vala -debug -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.4-r1  USE="crypt gnome-online-accounts introspection vala -debug -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-core-libs-3.18.0 [3.16.0]

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/gedit-3.18.3 [3.16.4] PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_5)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgweather-3.18.1 [3.16.1]

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.18.5  USE="berkdb gnome-online-accounts gtk introspection ipv6 ldap vala weather -api-doc-extras -kerberos {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-weather-3.18.1 [3.16.2.1]

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/pulseaudio-8.0 [7.1]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse-0.10.31-r2 [0.10.31-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.18.2 [3.16.3] PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_5)" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/cheese-3.18.1-r1  USE="introspection {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-wm/mutter-3.18.2-r1 [3.16.4]

[ebuild     U  ] games-arcade/gnome-nibbles-3.18.2 [3.16.1]

[ebuild     U  ] games-arcade/gnome-robots-3.18.1 [3.16.1]

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/gnome-taquin-3.18.2 [3.16.1]

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/gnome-screenshot-3.18.0 [3.16.2]

[ebuild     U  ] games-board/four-in-a-row-3.18.2 [3.16.2]

[ebuild     U  ] games-puzzle/quadrapassel-3.18.0 [3.16.1]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/vinagre-3.18.2 [3.16.1]

[ebuild  N     ] mail-client/evolution-3.18.5.1  USE="bogofilter crypt ldap spell ssl weather -highlight -map -spamassassin" 

[ebuild     U  ] games-board/iagno-3.18.2 [3.16.1]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-color-manager-3.18.0 [3.16.0]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-session-3.18.1.2 [3.16.0]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-libav-1.6.3 [1.4.5-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-1.6.3 [1.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.18.3.1 [3.16.2]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.6.3 [1.0-r2] USE="-modplug% -vaapi%" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/banshee-2.6.2 [2.6.1]

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/latexila-3.18.2 [3.16.2]

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/tracker-1.6.1 [1.4.1]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/nautilus-tracker-tags-1.6.1 [1.4.1]

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.17 [0.2.14]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/folks-0.11.2 [0.11.1]

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/gnome-online-miners-3.14.3-r1  USE="-flickr" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-contacts-3.18.1  USE="v4l" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/gnome-photos-3.18.2 [3.16.3]

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/gnome-music-3.18.2 [3.16.2] PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_5)" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-im/empathy-3.12.11  USE="geoloc gnome gnome-online-accounts map spell v4l -debug {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/nautilus-3.18.5 [3.16.2] USE="(-selinux)" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/evince-3.18.2 [3.16.1] USE="gnome-keyring%* gstreamer%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-cdr/brasero-3.12.1-r1 [3.12.1]

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/file-roller-3.16.4-r1 [3.16.4]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-user-share-3.18.0 [3.14.2]

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/totem-3.18.1 [3.16.4]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/sushi-3.18.0 [3.16.0]

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/sound-juicer-3.18.1 [3.16.1]

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.18.2-r1 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/nm-applet-1.0.10 [1.0.6]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.18.2 [3.16.3]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.18.3 [3.16.4] USE="nls%*" PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_5)" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gdm-3.18.2 [3.16.4]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.18.1-r1 [3.16.2]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-3.18.2 [3.16.2-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.18.0 [3.16.0]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-shell-extensions-3.18.3 [3.16.2]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.18.0 [3.16.0]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-3.18.0 [3.16.0]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/libgdata:0

  (dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.4-r1:0/22::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.13.3:=[crypt,gnome-online-accounts,introspection] required by (gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.18.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                 ^^^^^ ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                  

  (dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.3:0/22::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.15.2:0=[gnome] required by (net-misc/gnome-online-miners-3.14.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                  ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.
```

----------

## xaviermiller

vérifie aussi ton fichier world, qu'il ne contienne que le strict nécessaire

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild     U ~] dev-ruby/rubygems-2.6.1 [2.4.8] RUBY_TARGETS="-ruby23%"

 

Peux tu aussi vérifier ton fichier package.keywords.

----------

## k-root

il faut aussi faire le emerge @preserved-rebuild  , comme indiqué

 *sebB wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   [ebuild     U ~] dev-ruby/rubygems-2.6.1 [2.4.8] RUBY_TARGETS="-ruby23%" 
> 
> Peux tu aussi vérifier ton fichier package.keywords.

 

OUlaa la , oui .. et aussi les PYTHON_TARGETS. 

---

```
  (dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.4-r1:0/22::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.13.3:=[crypt,gnome-online-accounts,introspection] required by (gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.18.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                 ^^^^^ ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                 

  (dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.3:0/22::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.15.2:0=[gnome] required by (net-misc/gnome-online-miners-3.14.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) 

```

et un petit equery d net-misc/gnome-online-miners , et supprimer le parent , ou masquer gnome-extra/gnome-documents le temps d'updater et revdep-rebuilder.

----------

## mcsky2

Pour le world, il s'agit du fichier qui se trouve dans /var/lib/portage/world ?

J'ai ceci dedans :

```
app-accessibility/at-spi2-core

app-admin/abrt

app-admin/logrotate

app-admin/syslog-ng

app-antivirus/clamav

app-arch/p7zip

app-arch/unrar

app-benchmarks/sysbench

app-dicts/dictd-dicts

app-editors/latexila

app-editors/nano

app-editors/vim

app-misc/beep

app-misc/colordiff

app-misc/powerline

app-misc/screen

app-misc/tmux

app-misc/tracker

app-office/libreoffice

app-office/scribus

app-office/texmaker

app-portage/eix

app-portage/elogviewer

app-portage/gentoolkit

app-portage/layman

app-portage/portage-utils

app-shells/bash-completion

app-text/acroread

app-text/barcode

app-text/dictd

app-text/texlive

app-vim/vim-spell-fr

dev-java/oracle-jre-bin

dev-lang/perl

dev-libs/boost

dev-libs/dbus-glib

dev-libs/glib

dev-libs/libotf

dev-perl/Algorithm-Diff

dev-perl/Archive-Zip

dev-perl/XML-Parser

dev-python/ipython

dev-python/pillow

dev-texlive/texlive-langfrench

dev-texlive/texlive-latexextra

dev-texlive/texlive-pstricks

dev-util/diffuse

dev-util/geany

dev-util/geany-plugins

dev-vcs/git

dev-vcs/rapidsvn

games-action/chromium-bsu

games-arcade/crack-attack

games-arcade/lbreakout2

gnome-base/gdm

gnome-base/gnome

gnome-base/gnome-control-center

gnome-base/gnome-session

gnome-base/gnome-vfs

gnome-extra/dockygnome-extra/gnome-power-manager

mail-client/mutt

mail-filter/bogofilter

media-fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en

media-fonts/artwiz-latin1

media-fonts/font-bh-ttf

media-fonts/font-bh-type1

media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi

media-fonts/freefonts

media-fonts/powerline-fonts

media-fonts/powerline-symbols

media-fonts/terminus-font

media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera

media-fonts/unifont

media-gfx/gimp

media-gfx/gthumb

media-gfx/inkscape

media-gfx/metapixel

media-gfx/mypaint

media-gfx/xloadimage

media-libs/flac

media-libs/fontconfig

media-libs/libpng

media-libs/libv4l

media-plugins/gst-plugins-libav

media-radio/radiotray

media-sound/alsa-utils

media-sound/alsaplayer

media-sound/banshee

media-video/camorama

media-video/gtk-recordmydesktop

media-video/luvcview

media-video/motion

media-video/recordmydesktop

media-video/rtmpdump

media-video/vlc

net-analyzer/hping

net-analyzer/iftop

net-analyzer/iptraf-ng

net-analyzer/netcat

net-analyzer/tcpdump

net-dns/avahi

net-fs/samba

net-ftp/filezilla

net-misc/cfengine

net-misc/clusterssh

net-misc/dhcpcd

net-misc/grdesktop

net-misc/ipcalc

net-misc/iperf

net-misc/netkit-telnetd

net-misc/ntp

net-misc/openvpn

net-misc/rdesktop

net-misc/sipcalc

net-misc/wakeonlan

net-misc/x11-ssh-askpass

net-print/cupsnet-print/gutenprint

net-print/hplip

sys-apps/dbus

sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration

sys-apps/hdparm

sys-apps/less

sys-apps/lm_sensors

sys-apps/lsb-release

sys-apps/lshw

sys-apps/mlocate

sys-apps/pciutils

sys-apps/portage

sys-apps/smartmontools

sys-apps/usbutils

sys-block/gparted

sys-boot/grub

sys-boot/grub:2

sys-boot/os-prober

sys-devel/distcc

sys-devel/gcc

sys-fs/fuse

sys-fs/lvm2

sys-fs/ntfs3g

sys-fs/udev-init-scripts

sys-fs/udisks

sys-kernel/genkernel-next

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:2.6.35-r15

sys-libs/gpm

sys-power/acpid

sys-power/cpuspeedy

sys-process/htop

sys-process/lsof

sys-process/vixie-cron

virtual/jre

virtual/udev

www-client/elinks

www-client/firefox

www-client/links

www-plugins/adobe-flash

www-servers/apache

x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-apps/showfont

x11-apps/xclock

x11-apps/xev

x11-apps/xfontsel

x11-apps/xinit

x11-apps/xkill

x11-base/xorg-drivers

x11-base/xorg-server

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau

x11-libs/libdrm

x11-misc/numlockx

x11-misc/pypanel

x11-misc/tint2

x11-misc/xbindkeys

x11-terms/guake

x11-terms/terminator

x11-terms/xterm

x11-themes/emerald-themes

x11-themes/faenza-icon-theme

x11-themes/geany-themes

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-extras

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-symbolic

x11-themes/tango-icon-theme

x11-themes/tango-icon-theme-extras

x11-wm/twm

```

----------

## mcsky2

Dans mon keyword j'ai 

dev-libs/protobuf

media-video/motion

media-video/luvcview

dev-java/sun-jdk

#dev-perl/Test-Trap

#dev-perl/Test-DistManifest

www-plugins/adobe-flash

dev-ruby/rubygems

media-video/avidemux

net-print/hplip

#virtual/perl-Exporter

media-sound/audacious

media-plugins/audacious-plugins

#x11-misc/colord

>=media-libs/lcms-2.6:2

#>=media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.6:0.2

=app-misc/powerline-2.2

=media-fonts/powerline-symbols-9999

media-fonts/powerline-fonts

----------

## mcsky2

J'ai commenté

#dev-ruby/rubygems 

J'ai désinstallé 

emerge -C dev-util/gdbus-codegen

Et le emerge @preserved-rebuild s'est lancé avec 29 installations

----------

## mcsky2

La commande equery repond :

equery d net-misc/gnome-online-miners

 * These packages depend on net-misc/gnome-online-miners:

Le emerge -uDaN world est toujours en carafe.

Ensuite j'ai ajouté dans package.keywords les deux paquets suivant :

>=gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.18.0

net-misc/gnome-online-miners

Et là c'est parti

----------

## sebB

 *mcsky2 wrote:*   

> La commande equery repond :
> 
> equery d net-misc/gnome-online-miners
> 
>  * These packages depend on net-misc/gnome-online-miners:
> ...

 

Je comprends pas trop car gnome-documents est stable.

T'aurais pas aussi un package.mask et package.use foireux?

Tu peux aussi faire le ménage dans ton package.keyword.

Peux tu poster

```
eix --only-names --installed-unstable
```

----------

## mcsky2

L'installation de gnome 3.18 vient de se terminer

Voici le resultat de la commande

app-misc/powerline

dev-libs/protobuf

media-fonts/powerline-symbols

media-fonts/powerline-fonts

media-libs/lcms

media-video/luvcview

net-misc/gnome-online-miners

net-print/hplip

www-plugins/adobe-flash

x11-themes/emerald-themes

----------

## sebB

Déjà tu peux caler ton package.keywords avec cette liste et refaire un peu de ménage (ex gnome-online-miner est maintenant stable).

Tu peux aussi mettre les numéros de version (=xxx/xxx-1.2.3), à moins que tu ai vraiment besoin des dernieres versions.

www-plugins/adobe-flash, celui là je vois pas pourquoi il est en unstable

----------

